# Competition Steak Practice / Weber Jumbo Joe



## Old Dave (Dec 5, 2015)

This practice cook was done on a cool morning with a temperature of about freezing. Was also doing some rub trials.







The Jumbo Joe heating up for the steak.
















I have a Stainless Steel charcoal basket that matches the size of my Grill Grates and also my Weber cast iron griddle. I start with a full chimney of lump and pour about 1/4th of it cold into my charcoal basket. I fire up the remaining lump and add it to the basket and add a chunk of hickory. 






Add the grill grates and let it heat up for about 20 minutes. 






Get my tools ready as it goes pretty fast.






I let the meat warm up for about 45 minutes. The full size steak is prepped with my favorite steak rub and and would be the steak I would turn in at a contest. The two half steaks are part of my on going rub trials.






Checked the cooker after the 20 minute warm up and found it at about 625 degrees on the Grill Grates and this should be perfect for the char marks.






Cooked my turn-in steak to medium as required and it looked pretty good coming off of the cooker.
















I think the competition steak looks pretty good and did come out quite well.


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice looking Dave, hope all goes well with the competition.


----------



## Max1 (Dec 21, 2015)

How do you like those grate thingy's I was thinking about getting some. It's a toss up between those, and the cast iron grates.


----------



## Old Dave (Dec 21, 2015)

*Grill Grates*

I like the Grill Grates pretty well and think they are probably the best for the great looking sear marks on a piece of meat. Another nice feature is that they can be turned over and used on the back side for an overall sear to a piece of meat.

Dave


----------



## Vermin999 (Dec 27, 2015)

Steaks looks almost too good to eat, well done!!!

I don't see the benefit of using grill grates myself other than the great grill marks. They are suppose to be good for flareups too but I do most of my cooking indirect so don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Max1 (Jan 14, 2016)

Same here. I throw mine on direct to get some carmelization, then thow them on the indirect side to finish cooking.


----------

